# gandermountain plastics by 1pack get 2nd pack 50% off



## clumzy_31 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yesterday I went to gander to get some frogs. Turned my head and seen a sign that says buy 1 pack of gander series plastics get the next 50% off. Well didn't need any plastics but couldn't beat the deal. Bought 1 pack of 40 senkos for 9.99 and got the next pack of senkos for 4.99. So 80 senkos for about 15 bucks. I'm pretty sure its world wide because it was in there ad.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a good deal. Wish there was a store closer to me than 2 hours away. #-o I saw some other things in their ad that I'd like to have too.


----------



## angry Bob (Jul 16, 2010)

I love those 40 packs. Somebody finally got their crap together and offered something like that. The bait monkey might be biting me soon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## breachless (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes thanks for the heads up! I have to swing by there for some frogs anyway...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 16, 2010)

Their brand of stickbaits are on sale on their website also for $2.99


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yea I wish other brands would go on sale like that. Or even sell packs of 40/50 for 9.99. They must be testing waters to see if people would actually buy them in that amount before they bring out more color selection. Well atleast that's what I think. Its still a good deal but they don't offer a lot of colors. Ebay sell them 50 for 15.99 shiiped but somtimes you need your tools right away.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 18, 2010)

Didn't see that yesterday when I was there. :evil:


----------



## moi (Jul 18, 2010)

opcorn: Wish I had a store nearby.....I'm runnin' low on two or three different colors. Maybe we give their website a look..... :beer:


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 18, 2010)

moi said:


> opcorn: Wish I had a store nearby.....I'm runnin' low on two or three different colors. Maybe we give their website a look..... :beer:





fender66 said:


> That's a good deal. Wish there was a store closer to me than 2 hours away. #-o I saw some other things in their ad that I'd like to have too.



You can order online from their website. Free shipping. I don't think they run the buy one get one half off but the online prices are the same as instore so figure your saving gas money and there you go.


----------

